# Pros and cons of these lines



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I'm seeking assistance picking the right package for me. For movies I like a big sound but for music I like more refined, clear and clean with lots of detail... can you get all of that out of the same speaker.
I currently own JBL speakers and while they offer the big sound I like for movies, I've not been real pleased with them musically.

The speakers I have been looking at recently include

Paradigm

Monitor 7V.6 Mains
CC190 Center
Atoms Sides and Rears

AV123 ELT 525 Towers in the front, center and 2 pairs of the bookshelfs for sides and rears

Also from AV123

X book shelfs all the way around with matching center.

I have heard all 3 of these speakers, but, not side by side. I liked the XLS speakers ability to play loud and suprisingly low. I liked the ELT ablity to pay loud and clear and Paradigm seems to be an all around decent speaker.

My biggest concern is the center channel. I will basically build my system around it as I do not want to get stuck with another "bad" center. I never liked having to turn it up to hear dialog and then back down when the action starts. My current Ec25 from JBL does NOT have that issue on most tracks... again, not very musical.

My music tastes revolve around a lot of acoustic rock, alternative country ( Ryan Adams etc) and classic rock. I listen to both vinyl and cd so keep that in mind. My receiver is up for updating in the near future, but, I tend to stick with Onkyo. Max budget for speakers, under 2k and I am in the process of treating my room. I currently have 3 panels, 1/2 panel on either side of my window and 1 bass trap... more to come in the next few weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see s sub in that list what is your direction are you not going to get one?


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, yeah, I just moved a little over a month ago. I decided to sell off my dual 15" IB to fund a new IB. Well, LIFE came up and had to use the funds of other stuff. ANyway, I'll be doing a quad 15" IB.


----------

